# Sitting on people



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Sounds like he is having a good time.  One of my females stands over the top of the other doggies. It might be her version of the same thing.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Not quite the same, but our first golden, Scooter had a strange habit. He actually belonged to our son and was his duck dog. Scooter adored Ron and when Ron was at work he had to arry around an article or Ron's clothing...shirt, sock, undewear, and if nothing else, the towel Ron died off on before going to work. When Ron married and left home, he left Scooter here--his wife had a dog that didn't like other dogs, and also by then we had a lfull brother, later litter, to Scooter and he and Buck were best buds. Anyway Ron wold bring over an old shirt every few days for Scooter.

But, one thing, Scooter liked to roll on Ron, like he would on a dead animal. Ron wold be in bed and Scooter would get across him and roll. We never knew it he was trying to put his scent on Ron, or putRon's scent on himself. It was so funny to watch.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

My chocolate lab (female) has been sitting in my lap, while I sit on the floor, since she was a pup. She's 13 yrs old now. It's just something that she has always done. If I'm in a chair she will sit on the floor in front of me with her back to me and look at me over her shoulder. I've never felt that it was a dominant thing with her---just a better way to get some loving...LOL!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Don't know about sitting on people, but Quinn tries to wrap himself round your neck like a scarf - it's ok now cos he's only 4 months, but i keep trying to tell him he won't be able to do it when he's bigger!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky had a period at night after the kids went to bed where he'd try to sit on me and lay in my lap. He stopped after he was nuetered...so for him it was a hormone thing I'm sure.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I really, really think he just wants to be as close as he can...forget the dominance thing...he just sounds affectionate and sweet!!


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> Don't know about sitting on people, but Quinn tries to wrap himself round your neck like a scarf - it's ok now cos he's only 4 months, but i keep trying to tell him he won't be able to do it when he's bigger!


LOL, they can and they will. My Molly's 15 months old now, weighs 68 lbs and still does this. She crawls up on the back of the couch, her head is on one shoulder and her butt is on the other. It's too cute for words.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Guys, I don't think it's a dominant trait either. Ike is very playful. We were just wondering. He seems to prefer that end! We would much rather be greeted by the other end!!!


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

Molly's Mom said:


> LOL, they can and they will. My Molly's 15 months old now, weighs 68 lbs and still does this. She crawls up on the back of the couch, her head is on one shoulder and her butt is on the other. It's too cute for words.


Get a picture of that if you can!! I'd love to see it!


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

Here ya go. This picture was taken the end of October, but I just checked and her weight was about the same, 67 lbs. She still does this every single night, helping daddy read the paper. We get such a charge out of it.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thats so cute!! These goldens just like to be close!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith always wants to sit on you, but for her it's a snuggle thing - sounds like it is for your guy too. if he's not normally dominant, i wouldn't worry about it, but enjoy that he wants to be close to you.

and that photo is very cute!


----------



## Buddy Banana (Aug 11, 2007)

My doberman does this ALL the time!!!!
He will sit down, look over his shoulder, and then back right up to you! If you are sitting on the sofa he'll back up until he's sitting between your legs  If you move a bit he'll wiggle himself back a bit more until he's sitting with you again!
He's really funny and has always done it! 

....I think it's called "the velcro dog syndrome!" hehehe!
..I wouldn't worry about it, he probably just loves being as close to you as possible


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I'm not really concerned, but the hubby was curious. I was told it was a dominant position, but He's nothing but a big playful kid!! The Golden Shawl is too cute!!! Ike's 78 lbs now, so I don't I'll tryout the shawl. Looks warm, though


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

My Zoe always sits on people's feet and stretches her head up, leaning on their legs, in order to entice them to pet her... luckily, she does this putting her best face forward ()...but once I had a woman back away disgusted because she was "trying to hump her leg"...I guess she just wasn't used to goldens and their snuggly habits!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

*Welcom Friends of Zoe*

Welcome to the site. Thanks for sharing! Your Zoe's birthday is the same day as my daughter Noelle who now lives in Mass. near Plymouth. You guys have had a good bit of snow this winter. Here in Maryland, not so much.
I hope you find this site as informing and fun as I have. Post a lot of pics!:wavey:
Ike and I say "HELLO"


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sadie does this all the time, most of the time I want her there, but there are times I really want to watch that show on tv, and she is always blocking my view.

She acts annoyed because I move around too much for her and I am disturbing her sleep. lol

She is graduating from trying to sit on or as close to my head as possible to settling for my stomach or even my legs sometimes

I think that I am the one being trained by my goldens. lol


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia doesn't sit on our laps but sits on the feet and leans against everyone she meets and looks up waiting for the expected petting!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Cooper used to do that if we were standing up, petting him. He'd turn his back to us and scoot backwards until he was sitting on our feet and would lean back into us. 
He'd do it, once in a while, if we were sitting down too. Though usually he just climbed into our laps from whichever direction was most convenient. lol.
It wasn't a dominant thing with him, either. He just couldn't get close enough. He was happiest when every inch of him was ON us and we had him wrapped in a big bear hug.

Now Riley doesn't do this at all. He likes to pace back and forth, walking _under _us between our legs. (Which is starting to become a problem for me, since he's getting taller and I'm not. lol.)


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

if he's not a dominant guy usually, i think it's just him wanting to be loved and wanting to be close.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> My chocolate lab (female) has been sitting in my lap, while I sit on the floor, since she was a pup. She's 13 yrs old now. It's just something that she has always done. If I'm in a chair she will sit on the floor in front of me with her back to me and look at me over her shoulder. I've never felt that it was a dominant thing with her---just a better way to get some loving...LOL!


Mister does the same thing!! Esp if I sit "criss cross applesauce" (or Indian style as they used to call it in the politically incorrect days...) He just plops himself right into the space that he thinks is made for him! And Mitchell, my foster, loves to sit on me, too, as well as on other dogs. And my sis-in-law's dog, Midnite, does it, too! None of it seems dominant to me. I guess in theory, they should wait until I invite them into my lap, but its just so darned cute and comfortable that I just love it! I think you're very lucky (as long as your dog doesn't get too big!!)


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_My brother had a HUGE doberman, Race just loved to back right up to up and plop his butt in your lap and look over his shoulder into your face. He also used to sit on the couch with his butt on the seat and his front feet on the floor and watch tv._


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi, I'm the ? that started the thread. These have all been very sweet. Ike is now backing up to sit on the stairs or prop a (butt) cheek on the sofa. It does all seem rather harmless. He has discovered the mirror at the bottom of the stairs. He backs into his sitting position on the stair tread and looks at himself or at my reflection. I'll be at the top of the stairs cleaning the bathroom. I can see him in the mirror watching me and we will have a "conversation" while looking at each other's reflections. It's pretty funny. If I stop talking, he'll turn and look over his shoulder at me.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

When I had adopted, my first Golden, I was telling a friend about his habit of sitting on my feet. The friend, a longtime lab owner, laughed, "Yeah, Goldens... they just can't get close enough!"


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I agree! He's becoming more attached every day. I have a Jake at home too, but he's of the human persuasion!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> He has discovered the mirror at the bottom of the stairs. He backs into his sitting position on the stair tread and looks at himself or at my reflection. I'll be at the top of the stairs cleaning the bathroom. I can see him in the mirror watching me and we will have a "conversation" while looking at each other's reflections. It's pretty funny. If I stop talking, he'll turn and look over his shoulder at me.


Oh my gosh, that sounds so cute!! That is another thing that Mister ALWAYS does. Sit on the stairs, that is, not look in the mirror (although I wish he would!) Every morning before we go downstairs he plops his but on the top and puts his paws one step down. It seems rather comfy for him! You gotta get a pic of Ike doin' it (oh, do I have his name right?)!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

*The Stair Sitter*



Sunny Delight said:


> Oh my gosh, that sounds so cute!! That is another thing that Mister ALWAYS does. Sit on the stairs, that is, not look in the mirror (although I wish he would!) Every morning before we go downstairs he plops his but on the top and puts his paws one step down. It seems rather comfy for him! You gotta get a pic of Ike doin' it (oh, do I have his name right?)!!


Yes, It's Ike. I have been trying to take more pics, but lately he's become fascinated with the camera and moves as soon as he sees it. I'll have to figure out a sneak attack....


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Redford used to back up and sit on my lap all the time. I held him on my lap a lot when he was a pup and I figure it was just one of his ways of showing affection. Red weighed 85 lbs when he was fully grown, thats a big lap doggie!


----------



## chipperfay (Mar 27, 2008)

Our Golden Scout sits on my lap daily all 65 pounds of her. You can barely see me when she does this. I also have my 60 pound 9 yr old on me at the same time. It is quite a sight. Considering I am 5'3 & 115 pounds myself. I just know I'm loved : )


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't think it's a dominant thing, but more of a "trying to get as close as possible to you, please to go anywhere" thing. My chow/lab always did it when she was getting some love. Lucy does it some too. I think it's a sign of affection.


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

My Riley is also a lap sitter, and at 85 lbs (we're slowly working that) he is quite the lap full. He will sit normally when we tell him to sit but he loves to sit on our laps when we sit on the couch. We rarely allow it just because he is so big (I'm not even 5') and because we don't want him to squish our kids. It isn't an issue of dominance for him, as it is super clear to us that he knows I'm the dominant one, followed by my husband, kids, cats, him and then our newest rescue.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Penny doesn't sit ON me but when I'm in a chair, she'll sit on the floor between my knees with her back to me. It always ends with me giving her a good back scratch. She's even learned to like it when I pull her front feet off the floor and hold her braced against me in the 'begging' position. 

I can do that only once because it starts the whole "I'm gonna hug you" followed by her "catch me if you can" play bow and jumping in circles.

When we tell her "sit for petting" she circles and sits again with her back to me. I love it when she looks upside down at me with those big brown eyes.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I posted this one separately earlier, but Sienna LOVES to sit on me- on the couch, on the floor. My DH was concerned it was a dominance thing, but then I posted on this board about a while ago and many answered "it's a love thing " She wants to be as close to me as possible... I'm the lovey one- who snuggles, my husband plays and is silly with her, but is also more of the disciplinarian and my son tries, but she's so big...we haven't weighed her in a while, but I believe she is close to 80 pounds.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Sienna's Mom said:


> I posted this one separately earlier, but Sienna LOVES to sit on me- on the couch, on the floor. My DH was concerned it was a dominance thing, but then I posted on this board about a while ago and many answered "it's a love thing " She wants to be as close to me as possible... I'm the lovey one- who snuggles, my husband plays and is silly with her, but is also more of the disciplinarian and my son tries, but she's so big...we haven't weighed her in a while, but I believe she is close to 80 pounds.



Oh, that is totally a love thing. Look at her.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

When I was a little girl, I taught my lab/chow to sit with me in a swing. She would lay across the swing with me sitting at the far right end. She would keep her paws and head in my lap. That was "our" thing. She loved it most with me, but got to where she would just sit in the swing like that, with her head on the arm rest. Oftentimes I can remember coming over the hill, home from school, and seeing the swing flying about because she was waiting on me there and would be at the fence for some love.


----------

